# Was wollten die Buffies eigentlich früher werden?



## Razyl (18. August 2008)

Hiho,
was mich schon seit längerem interessiert: Was wollten die Buffed mitarbeiter eigentlich früher werden? Vllt. Wollte ja Zam mal Polizist werden, oder Heinrich Lokomotivführer?
Was denkt ihr? Welcher Beruf würde zu ihnen passen?

MFG

Edit: ARGH falsches forum-.- Entschuldigung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Meregar (18. August 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hiho,
> was mich schon seit längerem interessiert: Was wollten die Buffed mitarbeiter eigentlich früher werden? Vllt. Wollte ja Zam mal Polizist werden, oder Heinrich Lokomotivführer?
> Was denkt ihr? Welcher Beruf würde zu ihnen passen?
> 
> ...


Zam wollte als Axtfechter bei Olympia 08 Gold holen oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (18. August 2008)

eindeutig (=


----------



## Motte (18. August 2008)

Na Buffies natürlich. Die haben ihren Traum verwirklicht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (18. August 2008)

Zam wollte grunzen..


----------



## Rednoez (18. August 2008)

Marcel war ja schon Rapper in der Bronx.


----------



## ZAM (18. August 2008)

Regisseur


----------



## Xaregoth (18. August 2008)

Regisseur in der Tierdokumentation "WoW Streichelzoo" mit Anette als Außenreporterin.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (18. August 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Regisseur



"Ich kann das nur nackt und wenn man mein Gesicht nicht sieht."


----------



## Meregar (18. August 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> "Ich kann das nur nackt und wenn man mein Gesicht nicht sieht."


Hatte heute noch kein "Made my Day" und in ner halben Stunde ist der Tag vorbei...

Also schnell hier noch loswerden:

*MADE MY DAY*


----------



## Razyl (21. August 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Regisseur


Uih dann kannste ja demnächst mal den:
BUFFED.de Film drehen :-D


----------



## JP_1018 (28. August 2008)

Hm...

also heinrich is mehr so beamte für mich (ned falsch verstehen^^) 

matze sieht nach nem tennisspieler aus

zam würd ich mal spontan unter barkeeper einorden (kA wieso)

annette... ganz klar gogo-tänzerin, nein nur spaß, würd eher sagen immobilienmaklerin, ich hab halt immer iwie des verlangen wenn ich ne buffed-magazin werbung mit annette seh mir n 2tes abo zu hole n

flo würd ich als schriftsteller vermuten

flo2 als Lehrer für Kunst und Geschichte, liegt aber vermutlich nur an seinem sanften sprechverhalten

björn is für mich kameramann ( 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

dass soll jetzt keine beleidigung sein, aber bernd seh ich bei McDonlads... wenn ich da so beim McDrive vorfahr will ich einfach dass bernd mit dir tüte reicht xD

Marcel is für mich Oberkommissar

dan is für n bassist

ja des wars, bei allen nicht genannten is mir nix eingefallen


----------



## Xelyna (28. August 2008)

JP_1018 schrieb:


> Hm...
> 
> also heinrich is mehr so beamte für mich (ned falsch verstehen^^)


Ich muss grad irgendwie an einen Arzt denken *fg*
So..HNO zum Bleistift


----------



## Haxxler (28. August 2008)

Bernd würde gut in ein Kaufhaus passen wo er immer die neusten Angebote über Lautsprecher wirbt oder als Ansager bei der Bahn ^^


----------



## Carcharoth (28. August 2008)

Haxxler schrieb:


> Bernd würde gut in ein Kaufhaus passen wo er immer die neusten Angebote über Lautsprecher wirbt oder als Ansager bei der Bahn ^^



"Der Zug nach Fürth hat 30 Minuten Verspätung. Ist das nicht unglaublich? Und wenn sie JETZT ein Ticket nach Berlin kaufen, kriegen sie DIESES unglaubliche 'Die Bahn kommt'-Shirt gratis dazu!!"


----------



## JP_1018 (29. August 2008)

Haxxler schrieb:


> Bernd würde gut in ein Kaufhaus passen wo er immer die neusten Angebote über Lautsprecher wirbt oder als Ansager bei der Bahn ^^




jetzt weis ich wieso ich ihn bei McDonalds seh, hallo ich hätte gerne ein Sparmenü. 
Ach komm DU siehst mir doch nach einem echten mann aus, der nimmt doch ein maximenü, und wenn du JETZT deine bestellung änderst, bekommst du es nicht für die üblichen 5 Euro 10 sonder für sensationelle 7 Euro!!!


----------



## PARAS.ID (1. September 2008)

Hallo, niemand wusste es , aber ich bin Bernd. dies ist mein 2. accoutn undn un geb ich es offiziel zu: Ich wollte Mobiltelefonverkäufer werden und mi meiner stimme bei "Brittens got talent" groß rauskommen.

aber irgendwie war der job schon vergeben.


----------



## ZAM (3. September 2008)

Haxxler schrieb:


> Bernd würde gut in ein Kaufhaus passen wo er immer die neusten Angebote über Lautsprecher wirbt oder als Ansager bei der Bahn ^^



Sprecher für Werbespots .. ernsthaft, das haben wir ihm schon oft gesagt. *g*


----------



## Storyteller (3. September 2008)

Ich wäre beinahe Sozialarbeiter geworden, hätte mich Computec nicht von Münster nach Fürth/Nürnberg gelotst. ;-)


----------

